# I love my INDIA because..............



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 8, 2007)

I hope this thread is running before 

OK guys just share u emotions , Ur feelings ,Ur patriotism etc etc by 

completing this phrase :

*I love my INDIA because..............*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

One though, It can not be expressed in a word or sentance or even in a whole book...

How can I express my feelings what I have gathered over these so many years ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 9, 2007)

I love my India because I love my India lol  My avatar and username tells that.


----------



## daemon (Jul 9, 2007)

I love my INDIA because i feel to be one of the lucky guyz who took birth in India outta whole world , Summary : Cause can't express !!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

I dont love india... I love the WHOLE WORLD.
I am not limited by boundries.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 9, 2007)

I Luv India due to its heritage n culture,,its advancing at a fast rate n is the only country who poses a major threat to the other biggies. like US n UK....

India Rocks !


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 9, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> I hope this thread is running before
> 
> OK guys just share u emotions , Ur feelings ,Ur patriotism etc etc by
> 
> ...


 
*I love my INDIA because..............I was BORN in it.Is there any bigger and true reason ....you tell me*


----------



## boosters (Jul 9, 2007)

Because in India there is a Sanskriti, Adarsh and etc etc and one more thing all Gods Born in India. Ganga, Yamuna, Narmada why you people forget this words. 

I don't like other countries because there is a nangaipan.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2007)

I Love INDIA because *"I'm INDIAN"*  & proud to be !!!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love India because it's not America lol


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 9, 2007)

I love my India becoz...

Confuse kar diya yaar, kai reasons hai, kahan se start karun, kaunsa sabse pehle doon decision nahin ho raha.


----------

